# tummy skin getting darker after spay



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

Snowflake is about 9 1/2 months old. She was spayed 1 month ago. She had a minor complication because she was sensitive to the sutures and got an infection. But that cleared up and she's healed nicely. 

Now her skin seems to be getting a lot darker. It used to be a light pink color with medium brown freckles. Now, it's turning almost a purple color. The skin is warm and soft as always. Her behavior is perfectly normal, and she loves belly rubs as much as always. 

Have any of your girls had a pigment change as they grew up?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Snowflake is about 9 1/2 months old. She was spayed 1 month ago. She had a minor complication because she was sensitive to the sutures and got an infection. But that cleared up and she's healed nicely.
> 
> Now her skin seems to be getting a lot darker. It used to be a light pink color with medium brown freckles. Now, it's turning almost a purple color. The skin is warm and soft as always. Her behavior is perfectly normal, and she loves belly rubs as much as always.
> 
> Have any of your girls had a pigment change as they grew up?[/B]


Well, I have a boy







but his skin got MUCH darker. He's 8 months old now and, although it may seem coincidental that it happens around the spay/neuter time, I don't know that it has that much to do with it but more due to just growing up in general. Ollie's skin on his belly now is almost black! But his eyerims and rest of his body are still pinkish, although not as light as they used to be.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is strange. Alex's skin all over is as pink as it was when he was a puppy. During summer time he will get some brown speckles on his back. He also has a brown spot on top of his nose.


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379970
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Well, I guess it's probably not cause for concern. But I'll be sad to see her lose the pretty pink skin. It's so feminine and sweet! I love her freckles. I have freckles too


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I think I would call your vet to have her checked. Like you said, it is probably nothing, but my little girl's skin has stayed the same pink color & she is 3 now. She also had a reaction to the internal sutures and had to do the hot compress thing & stay quiet for I don't remember how long, but I do remember her skin around that puffy area being darker in color. Once that cleared up her skin returned to the same freckley pink color it has always been.</span>


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C got spayed at 5 months and still has her baby pink skin....and still, mysteriously, no freckles at all! She's three now. Still pink. Still no freckles....the no freckles thing is weird. Sir N loses his freckles in the winter and they come back in the summer. Little C....totally freckle-less.

Little C didn't do well during her spay. She suddenly lost all her body heat and it was a little scary for a while. (I was in the clinic within hearing distance of the surgery room the entire time.) She was horribly bruised for quite some time afterwards. I was afraid to even touch her to clean her incision site because she was so bruised I thought I must be hurting her.

Are you sure your baby doesn't have a bruise?


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

I took Snowflake to the vet today for a checkup. She's doing great, and the skin condition is nothing to be concerned about. But she sure doesn't like that metal table anymore! 

I'm curious as to how big everyone's Maltese's are. Snowflake is 7.5 lbs and almost as tall and long as a pug. She seems to be unusually large. - not fat, just tall and long.


----------

